
Amazon Urbanism: Patents and the Totalizing World of Big Tech Futures - eternalban
https://failedarchitecture.com/amazon-urbanism-patents-and-the-totalizing-world-of-big-tech-futures/
======
Animats
_" The city becomes a giant fulfillment center, and humans mere inventory
pickers."_

That's almost the definition of a shopping mall.

------
golergka
This is awesome and I can't wait until these become reality. I understand that
media now lives on the message that tech is bad, but to make out some kind of
dystopia from these patents it's a giant stretch.

~~~
klingebeil
Calling an independent magazine "the media" is just lazy criticism. You can be
of a different opinion, but that‘s not an argument.

~~~
golergka
Any magazine is part of the media - especially if it's continuing the same
exact discourse as other media outlets.

